# Anyway to improve random signature?



## Splych (Feb 27, 2009)

That is what I have so far... Thinking about making color choices widen, and maybe adding some more brushes.

I don't know if it is wrong or right but... Anyone know where I can get PhotoShop CS2 Brushes for free online?

Please and Thanks ^^
Splych

PS. Rate what I have so far xD


----------



## Raika (Feb 27, 2009)

Meh, googled it in 3 seconds.
http://www.brushesdownload.com/

And I would rate it 8/10, but you still need to work on it.


----------



## Splych (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay. More brushes ^^
Thanks. Now to actually improve the signature...


----------



## Sp33der (Feb 27, 2009)

Improve text(or just remove it), Add more depth and a better lightsource(soft bursh ~65px) ], try to add depth with smudges(19px hard brush + scattering), add color with adjustment layers and change blending mode/opacity. And if it's a render try to add a background stock :]


----------



## Splych (Feb 27, 2009)

I couldn't think of any background... But what do you mean by background stock? Still new to photo editing and stuff...


----------



## Reaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Try blending the render by smudging the lower opacity one on the right. Or remove it.


----------



## Splych (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I am going to smudge the edges a little more. I can notice the white parts...


----------



## Sp33der (Feb 28, 2009)

for example:






the venom is a render, and that castle stock is a background stock.


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

Nyeh... I don't know much backgrounds I can find with Golden Sun. I might try looking for another image first, that is more common. Then background stock ~!


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 1, 2009)

For golden i would reccomend some sort of temple bg

There are tons of photobucket's that contains a shitload of stocks, i once made a list with stock links:



Spoiler



Photobuckets:

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/MingYue-Stock/
http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p35/Bigbanks23/Stock/
http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w306/St0ckp4ck/?start=all
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/InF3cTioN3/?start=60
http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w86/Al2...20Pack/?start=0
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa214/Abject_Stock/
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Slimeyy/Stocks/
http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/Superman_93/STOCKS/
http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh76/twoSTOCK/
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/m...ocks/?start=all
http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z108/St...ouse/?start=360
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w2/Stocksof07/
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/Draggin/Stocks/
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u6/GFX-RESOURCES/STOCKS/




Sprites:

http://sdb.drshnaps.com/
http://www.videogamesprites.net/
http://www.gsarchives.net/index2.php
http://www.fattyboy.com/VGSprites.htm
http://www.panelmonkey.org/category.php?id=1
http://spriters-resource.com/

Stock(& Wallpapers etc.) sites:

http://www.sxc.hu/
http://www.deviantart.com/
http://www.free4uwallpapers.org/
http://www.ign.com/index/images.html
http://www.gamewallpapers.ru/en/
http://wallpapers.gamez.com/
http://www.skins.be


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 4, 2009)

My only complaint is the text makes it look unprofessional IMO.

Other than that, it looks good


----------



## Splych (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep. I think I might stand down with Photo Editing. 

I might step forward with drawing and sketching instead.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 13, 2009)

I would just like to say it is great to see fellow Golden Sun fan


----------



## Splych (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh yea... GoldenSun was an epic game. I wished that they would make one for DS...

I miss GoldenSun, nothing can replace the game.

But also gave up on that signature. I made another one, and you can see it right now. I am going to add a border to it. Looks a little bland without a border.


----------



## Splych (Apr 5, 2009)

Yay. I made a new signature. I just was searching around Planet Renders, got a stock image off of deviantART, and BAM> I made this

I just put that copyright thing, cause I don't trust my friends, so it is the exact same thing for some people around the forum. For all I know, they can be copying my identity on the internet with the same name... So yea....







Rate please~! And suggest any improvements. I tried to keep it as simple as possible... Gonna add my name later...


----------

